# Snowman



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

New Smokey and the Bandit pics.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Had to design this on my own using the old Moving On model kit. Also had to order the decals.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

:wave: ..........Welcome to the neighborhood...thundercat........
Those are some nice build's you got there.......:thumbsup:
Both the Trans Am and Semi look great.....What kit manufacture's are they??, and where did you get the Decal's ???...........Thank's for posting them and hope that you'll join in on this forum on a regular basis.....Fell free to post on any thread and share your Thought's and Opinion's........There are some great guy's on here...Showing their build's and Work in Progress photo's.......And if you have a question,, Fell free to ask......Someone will try to answer it or help you out........Again great build's there.........................MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I see you made it! That is a great looking semi truck!

Mo


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice builds and they look great together.
Thanks for posting


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

s.moe said:


> :wave: ..........Welcome to the neighborhood...thundercat........
> Those are some nice build's you got there.......:thumbsup:
> Both the Trans Am and Semi look great.....What kit manufacture's are they??, and where did you get the Decal's ???...........Thank's for posting them and hope that you'll join in on this forum on a regular basis.....Fell free to post on any thread and share your Thought's and Opinion's........There are some great guy's on here...Showing their build's and Work in Progress photo's.......And if you have a question,, Fell free to ask......Someone will try to answer it or help you out........Again great build's there.........................MOE.


I believe they both were AMT. I had to scratch build the step on the rig to match the Snowmans rig because the Moving On rig had a fuel tank there.
I think I got the decals from a site called modeltrucking.com
I have a lot more models where they came from.
Thanks for the comments and I look forward to meeting a lot of people on here.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> I see you made it! That is a great looking semi truck!
> 
> Mo


Thanks. I'll go find some more.

Here you go.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Els said:


> Nice builds and they look great together.
> Thanks for posting


Thanks. Just added 4 more.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that a '74 Plymouth GTX behind the yellow T/A ?
Mo


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Is that a '74 Plymouth GTX behind the yellow T/A ?
> Mo


I think it is. That was Daisy Dukes Plymouth. I just did it purple to match someones real car.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what I thought it was!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> That's what I thought it was!


Do you have any models posted?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

"_East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
We gonna' do what they say can't be done.
We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there,
I'm east bound, just watch ol' Bandit run!_"

Oh, come on, _somebody_ had to do it. :dude:

Nice work Thundercat! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Those mural decals on the trailer really make it pop! I'd probably try this myself if I had the space to display it properly.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow - all of those builds look great. I love the murals on the truck as well. Very nice job!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> "_East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
> We gonna' do what they say can't be done.
> We've got a long way to go, and a short time to get there,
> I'm east bound, just watch ol' Bandit run!_"
> ...


Thanks.:wave: I have the same problem. I'm running out of room. I built the car carrier to clean up a little, then I built my Charger w/trailer, and I ran out of room again.

This is what I'm talking about. And this was last year.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> Wow - all of those builds look great. I love the murals on the truck as well. Very nice job!


Thanks. I have a lot more to add, but 24 hrs is not enough time.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Eastbound and down loaded up and truckin'


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

thundercat said:


> Do you have any models posted?


Yup, they are all under "Mo Parman's Garage". Try this link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=340848


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

My favorite quote from the movie: Snowman to the Bandit....Hoss, you ain't gonna believe this, but that crazy sum#$%&* just tried to drive right up under my truck!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> My favorite quote from the movie: Snowman to the Bandit....Hoss, you ain't gonna believe this, but that crazy sum#$%&* just tried to drive right up under my truck!


Love that part. And the way Bufford tryed to straiten his car out after getting hit.

I like when Highway patrol was cursing at Bufford when he had his son in the car.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*[email protected]*, and lets not for get the TA's Seat cover there Mo,...... *"YES"* ....lol..lol..lol..




*Ian*


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> *[email protected]*, and lets not for get the TA's Seat cover there Mo,...... *"YES"* ....lol..lol..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Bonzi! You som bitch, your gonna wait till your gray. I'm gonna barbaque your as in malassas. Jr, put the evedince in the car.

Another great part.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol........Thats funny and all my dude, But I was kind of referring to Bert's Side Kick there is all,....Who made the movie WORTH WATCHING,..lol...lol..Boy she did so South with age didn't she,.."BUT WE ALL DO"....it looks like All my hero's are getting Gray now,...Kind of sad really....OH WELL, That was then,..*AND THIS IS NOW*.....





*Ian*


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> ...lol........Thats funny and all my dude, But I was kind of referring to Bert's Side Kick there is all,....Who made the movie WORTH WATCHING,..lol...lol..Boy she did so South with age didn't she,.."BUT WE ALL DO"....it looks like All my hero's are getting Gray now,...Kind of sad really....OH WELL, That was then,..*AND THIS IS NOW*.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Honeymooners was great with Jackie Gleason. But Sally Fields looked good for a long time. She was done up to look old in Forest Gump though.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

thundercat said:


> The Honeymooners was great with Jackie Gleason. But Sally Fields looked good for a long time. She was done up to look old in Forest Gump though.


Just have to find new ones. Norm McDonald is funny. I love brunetts girls. There's just to many to mention.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> *[email protected]*, and lets not for get the TA's Seat cover there Mo,...... *"YES"* ....lol..lol..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"What's she wearing now? Come back!":woohoo:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

thundercat......MOE, Here.....Sorry wasn't here to join in, last night, Had to pull a double.........
You sure got some great build's there, my friend.....And judging from all of the post's from all the other Fellow's.......Your going to fit right in with the rest of us crazy Guy's......
Thank's for the Info, on the kit's and Decal's as well......
I love all of the Movies, Bert did back then......Smokie 1 & 2, The Cannon Ball run's, Hoosier, Stroker Ace......Just to name a few.......Him and Dom in the Cannon Ball's Just cracked me up..........

Glad to see that the other Fellow's made you feal right at home here....But then again, I knew they would............. Like I mentioned before,,,,, Great bunch of Fellow's....................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Love your stuff-- _especially_ that car carrier! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What a way to display a bunch of cars. Is it a kit-bash, or scratchbuilt? 

btw..... WELCOME, and thanks for showing us your stuff


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

s.moe said:


> thundercat......MOE, Here.....Sorry wasn't here to join in, last night, Had to pull a double.........
> You sure got some great build's there, my friend.....And judging from all of the post's from all the other Fellow's.......Your going to fit right in with the rest of us crazy Guy's......
> Thank's for the Info, on the kit's and Decal's as well......
> I love all of the Movies, Bert did back then......Smokie 1 & 2, The Cannon Ball run's, Hoosier, Stroker Ace......Just to name a few.......Him and Dom in the Cannon Ball's Just cracked me up..........
> ...


Yes they are. I gave up on Model Car Magazine because there was to many rude people. 

Strocker Ace was a good one. I like NASCAR and Loni Anderson was hot.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> Love your stuff-- _especially_ that car carrier! :thumbsup::thumbsup: What a way to display a bunch of cars. Is it a kit-bash, or scratchbuilt?
> 
> btw..... WELCOME, and thanks for showing us your stuff


Thanks. 

The trailer was a kit. I scratch built the rig. A guy on motortopia sent me the chassis for my dumper part of my dump truck, also he taught me how to scratch build the framming. I'll send you a pic of his.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

thundercat.....MCM's LOSS......HobbyTalk's gain....My Friend..........
If you like Nascar build's,, I've got a few Posted over in my thread.....MOE'S Garage...and my first pic's posted are over on my good buddies,,,,Ian Anderson's......He helped me to post Pic's of my Tim Richmond's Nascar Pontiac....Another Crazy,,BUT Great Guy.........and I belive Pete MaCay did a few back in the early stages of his Garage as well.......
Again,, Welcome aboard.......

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

s.moe said:


> thundercat.....MCM's LOSS......HobbyTalk's gain....My Friend..........
> If you like Nascar build's,, I've got a few Posted over in my thread.....MOE'S Garage...and my first pic's posted are over on my good buddies,,,,Ian Anderson's......He helped me to post Pic's of my Tim Richmond's Nascar Pontiac....Another Crazy,,BUT Great Guy.........and I belive Pete MaCay did a few back in the early stages of his Garage as well.......
> Again,, Welcome aboard.......
> 
> MOE.


Thanks.

I never built a NASCAR model. I like building my dream cars. Always wanted to drive a big rig, so I build a lot of them too.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

OOOOoooohhh.....Between your's there thundercat,, and your friend's nice build's.......You Guy's have given me some insperation's for some new build's....Really,,, Thank's for showing them......Hey if you happen to get in touch with him.....Tell him about, HobbyTalk......The more the merrier.......

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

s.moe said:


> thundercat.....MCM's LOSS......HobbyTalk's gain....My Friend..........
> If you like Nascar build's,, I've got a few Posted over in my thread.....MOE'S Garage...and my first pic's posted are over on my good buddies,,,,Ian Anderson's......He helped me to post Pic's of my Tim Richmond's Nascar Pontiac....Another Crazy,,BUT Great Guy.........and I belive Pete MaCay did a few back in the early stages of his Garage as well.......
> Again,, Welcome aboard.......
> 
> MOE.


I'll check them out. Check out the car carrier I just posted.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> ...lol........Thats funny and all my dude, But I was kind of referring to Bert's Side Kick there is all,....Who made the movie WORTH WATCHING,..lol...lol..Boy she did so South with age didn't she,.."BUT WE ALL DO"....it looks like All my hero's are getting Gray now,...Kind of sad really....OH WELL, That was then,..*AND THIS IS NOW*.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed you like building trucks. I built that flat bed trailer in your pic.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

s.moe said:


> OOOOoooohhh.....Between your's there thundercat,, and your friend's nice build's.......You Guy's have given me some insperation's for some new build's....Really,,, Thank's for showing them......Hey if you happen to get in touch with him.....Tell him about, HobbyTalk......The more the merrier.......
> 
> MOE.


I'll do that. His screen name is ewaskew. I found him on mcm then brought him to motortopia. I think I can get him on here.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ian Anderson said:


> ...But I was kind of referring to Bert's Side Kick there is all...Boy she did so South with age didn't she...


I wouldn't say that. I think she looks quite good considering she's 65 years old now; certainly more attractive than some of her contemporaries.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey there Zombie, Haven't seen enough of you out here my friend, (HOW ARE YOU) And Yeah, compared to some of her counterparts, AS YOU SAY, I agree with you there more less dude, But still, "NO THINKS" ...lol..
...lol.. Like she would have ANYTHING TO DO WITH ME ANYWAY. Yeah right......lol..lol..

Anyway I'm still trying to get over my delusions of Sigourney Weavers Youth here man,..lol..lol...So what Do I know about looks anyway...lol..lol .......She will ALWAYS BE IN MY DREAMS, No doubt about it, .... With, Or With out Sammy Hagar there to moderate the action,..lol....lol........."I GUESS YOU HAD TO BE THERE" for that one to make since dude...But trust me on that one....And The true test of what she COULD DO is in the movie "Stay Hungry", with The old Governator staring as well, Arnold Schwarzenegger and even Jeff Bridges, IT'S A MUST SEE of you like sally Field...

But anyway, * Hey Thundercat,* Sorry to stray so far form your post here buddy,....*NICE BUILDS DUDE*, for real, Very nice work, Your a GREAT BUILDER, FOR SURE,.... 
I would hope to SEE A BUILD in progress one day besides these Assembled ones is all my self,...But there is always time for that my friend,..NO DOUBT, So, welcome aboard dude, And by the way,....You have Been 
*CLEARED FOR TAKE OFF* as well, so have a nice flight here,...lol..lol..And welcome aboard the Crazy Train with the rest of us Nuts..And let me know *"WHAT I CAN DO TO HELP OUT"* ,..just feel free to ASK...




*
Ian Anderson*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice builds esp the trucks and welcome to the site


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

*Custom Pete*

OK I'll get this started with my custom Midnight Rider Pete
The hood was %100 scratch built along with the rear deck cover.

The cab was built like the pick up truck's with an extended cab the kit sleeper roof's were crafted together and the wall's and floor is scratch built.

Other scratch built item's are the bumper,battery box's,fuel tank's,hood trim,
air cleaner's,big pipe's and the black tool box and turbo wing's are aftermarket part's.

The mirror's are the kit head light's with the chrome turned around to the smooth side 

I wraped the wing's with stainless metal.
It's 17 1/4" long

Is it legal in the real world no,but that's why anything go's in my model world LOL.
I think that just about cover's this one any question's or comment's are welcome.

Sorry about the big photo but at least you can see it close up.

Earl


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*HECK YEAH*, Now thats a killer build man,......."WOW", Bad to the Bone,......

And welcome by the way *ewaskew*, And Feel free to JOIN RIGHT IN, with skills like this, YOUR A NATURAL..and Very welcome to the form..












*
Ian*


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Ian Anderson said:


> Hey there Zombie, Haven't seen enough of you out here my friend, (HOW ARE YOU) And Yeah, compared to some of her counterparts, AS YOU SAY, I agree with you there more less dude, But still, "NO THINKS" ...lol..
> ...lol.. Like she would have ANYTHING TO DO WITH ME ANYWAY. Yeah right......lol..lol..
> 
> Anyway I'm still trying to get over my delusions of Sigourney Weavers Youth here man,..lol..lol...So what Do I know about looks anyway...lol..lol .......She will ALWAYS BE IN MY DREAMS, No doubt about it, .... With, Or With out Sammy Hagar there to moderate the action,..lol....lol........."I GUESS YOU HAD TO BE THERE" for that one to make since dude...But trust me on that one....And The true test of what she COULD DO is in the movie "Stay Hungry", with The old Governator staring as well, Arnold Schwarzenegger and even Jeff Bridges, IT'S A MUST SEE of you like sally Field...
> ...


I'm pretty much set. Thanks. Have a 73 Mustang comming up. Just got it today. I got one of those AMT models where the parts arn't labled. Gonna have to wing it, but I have a plan.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Thundercat-- I just love that 9 car carrier. Must take a good while to set it up for photos! *Awesome! * 

Very cool 'Custom Pete' too, Ewaskew :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the details-- love the info on the mirrors  I used to work at a steel mill, and the son of a local trucking company started bringing in his old Pete that he had lowered-- just a _little_ lower than yours here. His front bumper was chrome, and _maybe_ 3" off the roadway, and he had them huge pipes on it like yours.  Couldn't believe he drove it all the places he did....... but he did. Looked _sooooo_ cool seeing it on the road. 

Glad you both found the place, and thanks for sharing your very cool builds


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

thundercat.....MOE, Here.........Glad to see your friend, ewaskew, decided to join in on the Forum.....Thank's for telling him about the place......:thumbsup:
Read where you were getting ready to start on a '73 Mustang....Looking forward to seeing it, and I'm sure it'll turn out great..........Post pic's when you get some......................MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> Thanks Thundercat-- I just love that 9 car carrier. Must take a good while to set it up for photos! *Awesome! *
> 
> Very cool 'Custom Pete' too, Ewaskew :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the details-- love the info on the mirrors  I used to work at a steel mill, and the son of a local trucking company started bringing in his old Pete that he had lowered-- just a _little_ lower than yours here. His front bumper was chrome, and _maybe_ 3" off the roadway, and he had them huge pipes on it like yours.  Couldn't believe he drove it all the places he did....... but he did. Looked _sooooo_ cool seeing it on the road.
> 
> Glad you both found the place, and thanks for sharing your very cool builds


It's a lot harder to dust then to set up for a picture.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

s.moe said:


> thundercat.....MOE, Here.........Glad to see your friend, ewaskew, decided to join in on the Forum.....Thank's for telling him about the place......:thumbsup:
> Read where you were getting ready to start on a '73 Mustang....Looking forward to seeing it, and I'm sure it'll turn out great..........Post pic's when you get some......................MOE.


Will do buddy.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Thundercat, welcome to HT! You've got some awesome looking models, but I really like that fire engine back at the beginning! :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

harristotle said:


> Thundercat, welcome to HT! You've got some awesome looking models, but I really like that fire engine back at the beginning! :thumbsup:


Thanks. With all the wiring I had to do to that thing it took me over a month. I'm very proud of that one.

Glad to be hear.


----------

